# Боль и треск в пояснице



## shift-med (1 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте! Мне 32. Проблемы со спиной начались давно. Сначала появился треск в пояснице, например, при большой амплитуде движения (скручивании) или висе на турнике с расслабленными мышцами спины. Первые дискомфортные ощущения почувствовал, когда началась череда переездов у друзей и мы носили много тяжестей. Далее в течение многих лет только сидячая работа. С каждым годом сила, частота и длительность болевых ощущений возрастала, но сила возрастала меньше всего.

В настоящий момент боль  почти  постоянно, не болит только утром. В будни на работе после часа сидения за компьютером боль начинается и далее усиливаеся к концу рабочего дня. Боль не острого характера. По амплитуде 3 из 10. Но очень мешает сосредоточиться и концентрироваться. На фоне ее усиливается тревожность.

Раньше боль на некоторое время легко устранялась, если намеренно щелкнуть поясницей скрутив корпус (как многие щелкают пальцами). Теперь уже не всегда от нее можно избавиться щелчками.

По выходным, когда есть возможность не работать весь день «в упоре сидя» и активность чередуется с отдыхом в полусидячем положении боль наступает только к вечеру. Если выходные длинные, то боль может и не наступать в последний день даже к вечеру. Заметил, что если сидишь, то акцент идет на боль, а если длительная прогулка, то акцент идет на щелчки.

Основная рекомендация врачей это, конечно, закачивать спину. Но это почти не помогает – проверено - ежедневно по несколько раз делаю гиперэксценцию (без переразгибания) и обратную гиперэксцензию, хожу в бассейн. Лучше всего конечно помогает лечачий или полусидячий режим, особеннов в сочетании с НПВС (Артроксан например), но это все только на короткие несколько дней.

Дополнительно могу сказать следущее. У меня очень гибкие некоторые суставы, т.е. дисплазия соединительной ткани, и это по словам невролога тоже усугубляет и появляется нестабильность. Далее - раньше всю дорогу болело в пояснице чуть левее позвоночника, но недавно боли похожего характера стали возникать и справа. Так же заметил, что в состоянии стресса на работе симптомы усиливаются.

Прихожу к решению, что дальше терпеть нельзя и необходимо менять сидячий образ жизни, но пока не представляю на что, ведь сидят сейчас все, даже курьеры (в авто естественно).

Очень прошу врачей форума или может завсегдатаев с похожей пролемой рассказать механизм возникновения боли и щелчков, а так же дать рекомендации как снизить, а может и устранить эту боль. Внятной картины не от источников и интернете не от рекомендаций врачей не складывается никак.

Врачи то воодушевляют и говорят, что в целом позвоночник не запущеный (грыж нет, только протрузии), но, тем не менее, жить с постоянной болью, хоть и не острой, не хочется.

Снимки и заключение приложил. Спасибо за помощь и участие!


----------



## La murr (2 Фев 2019)

@shift-med, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (4 Фев 2019)

shift-med написал(а):


> Снимки и заключение приложил. Спасибо за помощь и участие!


Утро доброе. Желательно посмотреть снимки "спереди ", нет ли сколиоза, ротации позвонков..


----------



## shift-med (4 Фев 2019)

Доброе утро! Скажите снимки МРТ, рентген или фотографии? Или какое правильное этих проекций название?


----------



## shift-med (7 Фев 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Утро доброе. Желательно посмотреть снимки "спереди ", нет ли сколиоза, ротации позвонков..


Доброе утро! Скажите снимки МРТ, рентген или фотографии? Или какое правильное этих проекций название?


----------



## AIR (7 Фев 2019)

shift-med написал(а):


> Доброе утро! Скажите снимки МРТ, рентген или фотографии? Или какое правильное этих проекций название?


Обычный рентген подойдет, если нет , то кадры из МРТ .. Может фронтальный снимок?


----------



## shift-med (7 Фев 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Обычный рентген подойдет, если нет , то кадры из МРТ .. Может фронтальный снимок?


Есть очень старый рентген (приложил), И свежие фотографии по ссылкам:
https://yadi.sk/i/-mhxJQZkNz6_jQ
https://yadi.sk/i/ojdFRuqFxwQ_Og
https://yadi.sk/i/depA5dtuD3G9NQ
https://yadi.sk/i/iv1e69cAozOaJg

Если необходимо сделать свежий рентген, то сделаю.


----------



## AIR (7 Фев 2019)

Все супер 
А теперь конкурс знатоков,  Вопрос - ответ...


----------



## shift-med (7 Фев 2019)

@AIR, я конечно же заметил, что все очень криво (очень кстати удивлен был фотографиям)
Но делать то теперь что?))
ЛФК - делаю, НПВП - когда совсем допекает, бассейн стараюсь по мере сил, уволиться с сидячей работы - только скажите...


----------



## shift-med (7 Фев 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Все супер
> А теперь конкурс знатоков,  Вопрос - ответ...


я конечно же заметил, что все очень криво (очень кстати удивлен был фотографиям)
Но делать то теперь что?))
ЛФК - делаю, НПВП - когда совсем допекает, бассейн стараюсь по мере сил, уволиться с сидячей работы - только скажите...


----------



## AIR (7 Фев 2019)

Так конкретные вопросы,  типа 1), 2), 3)... будут
Р.S. ладно, щас напишу чего нибудь,


shift-med написал(а):


> Но делать то теперь что?))





shift-med написал(а):


> В настоящий момент боль почти постоянно, не болит только утром. В будни на работе после часа сидения за компьютером боль начинается и далее усиливаеся к концу рабочего дня.


Имеется левостронний сколиоз и, соответственно,  мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на грудо-пояснично-крестцовом уровнях. . Кроме того пологое расположение крестца.. Всё это легко заметно не только на снимках, а и на фотографиях - отклонение туловища от вертикальной оси  не только в боковом, но и передне заднем направлении. .  Поэтому обычная сидячая статическая нагрузка на мышцы позвоночника гораздо сильнее нагружает их, и они устают к вечеру... За ночь они частично расслабляются отдыхая и утром не болят..


shift-med написал(а):


> Но очень мешает сосредоточиться и концентрироваться. На фоне ее усиливается тревожность.


Ничего странного, чувствительная нервная система  вносит свою лепту. .


shift-med написал(а):


> Сначала появился треск в пояснице, например, при большой амплитуде движения (скручивании) или висе на турнике с расслабленными мышцами спины


Из-за нарушения местной микроциркуляции становится больше вне клеточной жидкости и меньше внутриклеточной. . Хрящики,  сухожилия, связки становятся более грубыми , жесткими, тонкими и появляется "расхлябанность"  и звуки в суставах позвоночника .


shift-med написал(а):


> Основная рекомендация врачей это, конечно, закачивать спину.


Непонятная рекомендация,  типа "вести здоровый образ жизни "..


shift-med написал(а):


> . Но это почти не помогает – проверено - ежедневно по несколько раз делаю гиперэксценцию (без переразгибания) и обратную гиперэксцензию, хожу в бассейн


Не то, что почти не помогает,  может и ухудшить..


shift-med написал(а):


> дать рекомендации как снизить, а может и устранить эту боль.


Выполнение мягких, плавных, медленных и разнообразных упражнений, короче, заняться цигуном..
Почитать в интернете архив журнала "цигун и спорт", посмотреть и , главное, послушать очень внимательно ролик из темы на форуме "бадуаньцзин,  8 кусков парчи "..  посмотреть на ютубе упражнения "Ицзиньцзин "...  ну и так далее. ..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2019)

shift-med написал(а):


> я конечно же заметил, что все очень криво (очень кстати удивлен был фотографиям).


Там еще аномалии развития есть.


----------



## shift-med (9 Фев 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Так конкретные вопросы, типа 1), 2), 3)... будут


Действительно, так гораздо конструктивнее))


AIR написал(а):


> За ночь они частично расслабляются отдыхая и утром не болят.


1) Я правильно понимаю что болят именно перегруженные мышцы? ни зажатые корешки или еще что-то а постоянно перенапряженые мышцы?
2) Здесь я вижу некое противоречие со своим представлением. У скольких врачей побывал - все рекомендуют усиленно делать "мышечный корсет" (закачивать спину). А теперь оказывается мышцы могут болеть от перенапряжения и их надо расслаблять. Помогите разобраться - качать или расслаблять? или и то и то? (про цигун понял, но вопрос скорее для понимания)


AIR написал(а):


> левостронний сколиоз и, соответственно, мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на грудо-пояснично-крестцовом уровнях. . Кроме того пологое расположение крестца.. Всё это легко заметно не только на снимках, а и на фотографиях - отклонение туловища от вертикальной оси не только в боковом, но и передне заднем направлении.


3) Можно ли и как скорректировать такое положение туловища или оно как раз обусловлено мышечным тонусом?


AIR написал(а):


> Хрящики, сухожилия, связки становятся более грубыми , жесткими, тонкими и появляется "расхлябанность" и звуки в суставах позвоночника


4) Давно мучает вопрос почему хруст избавляет от боли? Я когда то прочитал про пузырьки в синовиальной жидкости и придумал себе метафору, что они усиливают давление на "нерв", а скручивание мы пузырьки эти устраняем. Теперь понимаю что тут другая механика.


AIR написал(а):


> Выполнение мягких, плавных, медленных и разнообразных упражнений, короче, заняться цигуном.


5) Правильно ли я понимаю, что цигун учит организм некому балансу напряжения и расслабления мышц? оптимальному мышечному тонусу?

Ps: спасибо за ответы!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Там еще аномалии развития есть.


А что за аномалии, можно подробнее? и как их можно скомпенсировать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2019)

Снимки бы чётче показать


----------



## AIR (9 Фев 2019)

shift-med написал(а):


> 1) Я правильно понимаю что болят именно перегруженные мышцы? ни зажатые корешки или еще что-то а постоянно перенапряженые мышцы?


Мышцы имеют полное право на усталость, нарушение микроциркуляции, оттока, болезненность. .


shift-med написал(а):


> Здесь я вижу некое противоречие со своим представлением. У скольких врачей побывал - все рекомендуют усиленно делать "мышечный корсет" (закачивать спину). А теперь оказывается мышцы могут болеть от перенапряжения и их надо расслаблять. Помогите разобраться - качать или расслаблять? или и то и то? (про цигун понял, но вопрос скорее для понимания)


Сочувствую. .. А  баба Яга против!.  Закачивальщики идут в зал, закачивать корсет, а через пару-тройку лет обычно плохеет. . Догадайтесь пачиму. ..  Обычно говорят, " а чего вы хотите, заболевание то продолжается ".  А ситуация то достаточно проста... Имеется мышечно-тоническая асимметрия и "закачка" на первом этапе улучшает самочувствие внося ограничивающий подвижность "корсетирующий" эффект. Но далее происходит закономерное. .. "Закачивающие" упражнения увеличивают тонус и силу более мощных мышц...  Делая упражнения вы рефлекторно переносите нагрузку на более сильные мышцы.. В итоге более сильные мышцы становятся всё сильнее, а слабые отстают все больше и больше, то есть дисбаланс нарастает. ..  Мы получаем больший перекос в результате. ..
Так что, напрашивается самое простое,  выявить напряженные мышцы, расслабить их до нормы, восстановить местную микроциркуляцию,  они не будут перетягивать своих чахлых антагонистов, те в свою очередь окрепнут и будет восстанавливаться мышечно-тоническая симметрия. .  А вот когда мышцы будут работать максимально гармонично , можно и пойти в зал для души и для тела..


shift-med написал(а):


> 3) Можно ли и как скорректировать такте положение туловища


Правильное, акцентированное выполнение упражнений и будет корректировать сколиоз. .


shift-med написал(а):


> 4) Давно мучает вопрос почему хруст избавляет от боли? Я когда то прочитал про пузырьки в синовиальной жидкости и придумал себе метафору, что они усиливают давление на "нерв", а скручивание мы пузырьки эти устраняем. Теперь понимаю что тут другая механика.


Сам хруст ни от чего не избавляет... Асимметричное напряжение мышц смещает позвонки и вызывает дискомфорт. .При обратном движении происходит не только хруст , но и восстановление физиологического положения..  Но это ненадолго,  так как через некоторое время асимметрично напряженные мышцы опять смещают позвонки и всё возвращается..  С "пузырьковой теорией" незнаком,  привык мыслить примитивно .


shift-med написал(а):


> 5) Правильно ли я понимаю, что цигун учит организм некому балансу напряжения и расслабления мышц? оптимальному мышечному тонусу?


Восстанавливает и поддерживает физиологию  мышц-сухожилий-связок..


shift-med написал(а):


> Ps: спасибо за ответы!


----------



## shift-med (10 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снимки бы чётче показать


Хорошо, что-нибудь придумаю


AIR написал(а):


> Правильное, акцентированное выполнение упражнений и будет корректировать сколиоз


В моем случае цигун необходим, это я понял и возьму на вооружение, но достаточен ли? Или можно усилить комплексом мероприятий? Как по вашему, что-то еще можно порекомендовать?


----------



## AIR (11 Фев 2019)

shift-med написал(а):


> В моем случае цигун необходим, это я понял и возьму на вооружение, но достаточен ли? Или можно усилить комплексом мероприятий? Как по вашему, что-то еще можно порекомендовать


Может лучше начать действовать , а уже потом, по обстоятельствам,  добавлять что то ещё. .. Чем сразу навалить бог знает чего целую кучу, а потом запутаться в этом ворохе и в итоге ничего не делать..


----------



## shift-med (13 Фев 2019)

@AIR, ок, принято))


----------



## shift-med (15 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снимки бы чётче показать


Снимки оцифровал, средствами форума загрузить не получилось, так что доступны по ссылкам ниже.

рентген в разных форматах:
https://yadi.sk/i/6tb5w4B-mIC-yg
https://yadi.sk/i/4461qBZ3t6VX_A
https://yadi.sk/d/pLm8F7GDx_XiGQ

МРТ в разных форматах:
https://yadi.sk/i/sSrF4RU-KvckZQ
https://yadi.sk/i/CjvvB3cB5U-Beg
https://yadi.sk/d/RX_KcYre-CP12A


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Фев 2019)

Аномалия развития поясничных позвонков есть - отсюда скорее всего треск.
Боли - мышц и суставы позвоночника.


----------



## shift-med (16 Фев 2019)

А аномалия какого характера?
И как ее теперь компенсировать? Достаточно ли будет гимнастики? Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2019)

6 позвонок.
Лечение боли в спине всегда определяются задачами, а под задачи подбираются методы и методики.
Задача уменьшить саму боль:
-
-
-
Задача уменьшить подвижность в пораженном сегменте и увеличить в оставшихся здоровых
-
-
-
Задача полечить больные мышцы и натренировать здоровые
-
-
-


----------



## shift-med (16 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, супер, подход мне, как технарю, очень нравится)) Значит с задачами определились! А методы и методики как подобрать? Или можно у вас платную консультацию взять? Правда я в отдаленном регионе и в ближайшие месяцы в ваши края не еду(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2019)

@shift-med, совсем не хотите работать на форуме. Все давно уже есть и разжевано.
Давайте вместе.
Вот частичное разжевывание
*Острая боль в спине. Направления и методы лечения*

Берите отсюда методы и методике, заполняйте задачи.
Что непонятно, обсудим.


----------



## shift-med (21 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> совсем не хотите работать на форуме



Просто на форуме как правило формат вопрос-ответ, где каждый вопрос и ответ носят индивидуальный характер. Мне сложно оценить на сколько чужие болячки соответствуют мои. Правда, нашел удивительно похожую ситуацию в теме https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/29490/



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Берите отсюда методы и методике, заполняйте задачи.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Задача уменьшить саму боль:
> -
> -
> -
> ...



Под первую и третью задачу подходят методики первого и второго направления (отделить методики для первой и третьей задачи мне не хватает подготовки)

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;
1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.5. Физиотерапия;
1.6. Рефлексотерапия.
*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия и массаж;
2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

Вызывает затруднения задача "уменьшить подвижность в пораженном сегменте и увеличить в оставшихся здоровых". Здесь я думаю должны быть какие-то индивидуально подобранные упражнения, при которых происходит закрепощение одних мышц и растяжка/разгрузка других (если я правильно понимаю). Как такие упражнения подобрать для себя? Выше в комментариях был рекомендован цигун, подходит ли он для этой задачи? В настоящее время делаю ЛФК, которое в санатории показали (универсальное), хожу в бассейн. Так же рассматриваю гребной тренажер и бег. Что из перечисленного подходит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

> Просто на форуме как правило формат вопрос-ответ, где каждый вопрос и ответ носят индивидуальный характер. Мне сложно оценить на сколько чужие болячки соответствуют мои. Правда, нашел удивительно похожую ситуацию в теме https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/29490/



Чужие болячки не подходят никому, поэтому и отсылаем к первоисточнику. 



> Под первую и третью задачу подходят методики первого и второго направления (отделить методики для первой и третьей задачи мне не хватает подготовки)


Подходят методы (физиотерапия), а методики отличаются.

Ускорение резорбции - это улучшение кровообращения в месте поражения. Достичь этого модно лиьбо рефлекторно, либо непосредственно воздействую на зону поражение, из непосредственных - только ударноволновая терапия и высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия и импульсная магнитерапия  заявляют. что достают до глубины грыжи диска. Поэтом им предпочтение (имхо)



> Вызывает затруднения задача "уменьшить подвижность в пораженном сегменте и увеличить в оставшихся здоровых". Здесь я думаю должны быть какие-то индивидуально подобранные упражнения, при которых происходит закрепощение одних мышц и растяжка/разгрузка других (если я правильно понимаю). Как такие упражнения подобрать для себя? Выше в комментариях был рекомендован цигун, подходит ли он для этой задачи? В настоящее время делаю ЛФК, которое в санатории показали (универсальное), хожу в бассейн. Так же рассматриваю гребной тренажер и бег. Что из перечисленного подходит?


Самая простая задача.
Мануальная терапия, лфк и вытяжения - вот методы для восстановления подвижности в непораженных сегмента при наличии в них временных ограничений.
Если с мануальной терапией  все просто-врач нужен, то с лфк либо инструктор - либо постепенное наращивание нагрузки в правильных сегментах. И втором случае, как вариант, можно поэтапное лфк с моего сайта и с любое поэтапное, либо что-то типа цигун, где верен принцип выполнения - не нагрузочное постепенное увеличение подвижности и силы. При таких условиях организм саморегулирует восстановление в здровых и формирует оптимальный двигательный стереотип с минимальных использованием поражённого сегмента


----------



## shift-med (23 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Достичь этого модно лиьбо рефлекторно


имеется ввиду рефлексотерапия?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> можно поэтапное лфк с моего сайта


На Вашем сайте в разделе Статьи->Упражнения приведено несколько комплексов под разные задачи. Помогите определиться с наиболее подходящим. По названию подходят:
1. "8. *Профилактические упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела*"
2. "10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*"
3. "16. *Упражнения при сколиозе *(по А.Ф. Каптелину)"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2019)

У вас боль в спине.
Если боль, то зачем начинать с профилактических, поздно.
Надо начинать с лечебных, при боли.
 
*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*

9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*

10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*

11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*

А когда сможете делать эти и боли не будет, есть смысл удержат это состояние делая профилактические - восстановительные упражнения
*Упражнений профилактические*

5. *Профилактические упражнения для шейного отдела и шейно-грудного перехода*

6. *Профилактические упражнения для формирования правильной осанки*

7. *Профилактические упражнения для увеличения подвижности методом растяжки*

8. *Профилактические упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела*

А когда увидим. что и эти выполняем легко без боли и правильный стереотип жизни сформирован,
перейдем к тренировочным с инструктором на тренажерах.


----------



## shift-med (26 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Здравствуйте, хочу попросить у вас пояснений по предложенным вами упражнениям в этой теме.

Но для начала сформулирую еще раз свои симптомы и выводы к которым пришел.

Боль в пояснице беспокоит при длительном сидении за компьютером (статика), реже когда поднимаю что-то тяжелое. Устраняется боль легко, если совершить вращательное движение корпусом (но не всегда) или если длительное время полежать - после сна вообще как огурчик, но новый рабочий день все возвращает.

За то время пока не появлялся на форуме сделал несколько исследовательских наблюдений:
Чем более длительным является период сидячей работы, тем раньше с начала рабочего дня приходит боль. После отпуска первые дни боль может и не приходить, только щелчки, но через неделю сидения боль начинает приходить сначала вечером, далее стартует с обеда и затем после месяца "трудотерапии" стремится к утру. Стрессовая обстановка эту боль усиливает и/или ускоряет ее наступление. Строго говоря это скорее не боль, а дискомфорт, но он изматывает и существенно снижает качество жизни. Если же вести более активный образ жизни, то динамика меняется, на положительную: после двух недель отпуска дискомфорт напоминает о себе все реже, но остается, устраняется достаточно легко щелчками. Далее может совсем пропасть в зависимости от длительности отпуска, но щелчки тем не менее остаются.

Исходя из прежнего диалога в этой теме делаю выводы, что скорее всего у меня мышечно-тоническая асимметрия и нарушения кровотока+лимфотока из-за наличия сколиоза и аномалий развития. Одним из направлений лечения боли в данном случае будут предложенные вами упражнения - для начала лечебные, затем профилактические.

Основной вопрос заключается в определении периода заболевания (острый, подострый, ремиссия) и  правильного подбора соответствующего комплекса упражнений. Вы рекомендовали переходить к следующему этапу тогда, когда боль позволяет делать следующий комплекс (если я не ошибаюсь). Но характер моей боли такой, что она не возникает непосредственно при выполнении каких-либо упражнений, а возникает от статики. Упражнения стараюсь делать утром или перед сном. В эти интервалы исключен даже какой-либо дискомфорт (утром он еще не возник, а ко сну мышцы уже достаточно отдохнули от сидячей работы). Так вот!! Как в этом случае при отсутствии какой-либо острой боли выбрать период заболевания и соответствующий этому периоду комплекс упражнения? Каковы критерии перехода от одного периода к другому в моем случае?

Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2019)

...Боль в пояснице беспокоит при длительном сидении за компьютером (статика), реже когда поднимаю что-то тяжелое. Устраняется боль легко, если совершить вращательное движение корпусом (но не всегда) или если длительное время полежать - после сна вообще как огурчик, но новый рабочий день все возвращает.

Мышцы и суставы позвоночника.
Отдельна надо обсудить адаптацию рабочего места и рабочего времени под  ваши мышцы и суставы.
Поскольку лфк- это адаптация вашего позвоночника под вообще рабочее место.
Представьте что вы работаете почтальоном - согласитесь, что нужна другая адаптация и позвоночника и рабочего места.

...За то время пока не появлялся на форуме сделал несколько исследовательских наблюдений:
Чем более длительным является период сидячей работы, тем раньше с начала рабочего дня приходит боль. После отпуска первые дни боль может и не приходить, только щелчки, но через неделю сидения боль начинает приходить сначала вечером, далее стартует с обеда и затем после месяца "трудотерапии" стремится к утру. Стрессовая обстановка эту боль усиливает и/или ускоряет ее наступление. Строго говоря это скорее не боль, а дискомфорт, но он изматывает и существенно снижает качество жизни. Если же вести более активный образ жизни, то динамика меняется, на положительную: после двух недель отпуска дискомфорт напоминает о себе все реже, но остается, устраняется достаточно легко щелчками. Далее может совсем пропасть в зависимости от длительности отпуска, но щелчки тем не менее остаются.

Все абсолютно правильно описано. Мышцы и суставы не болят сами, В них есть нервные окончания от небольших нервов – называется спинальнвц нерв, возвратный нерв. Но это всё не корешковые боли и не сдавления  от грыжи.

....Исходя из прежнего диалога в этой теме делаю выводы, что скорее всего у меня мышечно-тоническая асимметрия и нарушения кровотока+лимфотока из-за наличия сколиоза и аномалий развития.

Точно плюс спондилоартроз он же фасеточный синдром

 ..,,Одним из направлений лечения боли в данном случае будут предложенные вами упражнения - для начала лечебные, затем профилактические.

Точно. Такое упрощение позволяет большинству пациентов не разбираться дословно в методике, а выполняя поэтапное наращивание нагрузки по Силе чистоте и объему, добиться нужного результата.
Вы не обозначили третий этап- Тренировочный. Для вас он наверно наиболее важен, поскольку создает те самые резервы, которых должно хватать до конца рабочего дня и которых сейчас не хватает. Сами понимаете что понятие резервов у каждого свое. Ну даже качок не сможет сидеть несколько дней подряд не вставая. И в тоже время пациент с проблемном позвоночником, но тренированный, может быть на работе более терпимым, чем здоровый но не тренированный.

....Основной вопрос заключается в определении периода заболевания (острый, подострый, ремиссия) и  правильного подбора соответствующего комплекса упражнений. Вы рекомендовали переходить к следующему этапу тогда, когда боль позволяет делать следующий комплекс (если я не ошибаюсь). Но характер моей боли такой, что она не возникает непосредственно при выполнении каких-либо упражнений, а возникает от статики. Упражнения стараюсь делать утром или перед сном. В эти интервалы исключен даже какой-либо дискомфорт (утром он еще не возник, а ко сну мышцы уже достаточно отдохнули от сидячей работы). Так вот!! Как в этом случае при отсутствии какой-либо острой боли выбрать период заболевания и соответствующий этому периоду комплекс упражнения? Каковы критерии перехода от одного периода к другому в моем случае?

.... У такого порядка применения Лфк, Есть ещё одна задача – формирование стереотипа при котором пораженный сегмент минимально нагружается, А здоровый сегмент привыкает брать на себя большую нагрузку.
Поэтому если пациентов с острой боли все просто. Начинаем с острого периода. Переходим от этапа к этапу по мере того как  уходит боль. Уход боли в процессе лечебной физкультуры Может быть обусловлен и не самой лечебной скульптуры а тем лечением что получает пациент. Но отсутствие боли в процессе выполнения упражнений говорит о том что организм постепенно  Восстанавливает правильный стереотип при котором боль - обострение не возвращается.
Вам можно пройти все эти топы в течение четырёх – шести недель. И переходить надо к тренировочному этапу. Это самое сложно поскольку тут нужен опытный инструктор. Или опять используем принцип постепенность и нагрузок. Организм который выполняет восстановительный комплекс упражнений Подвергаем дополнительно нагрузки два раза в неделю утяжеляя процесс выполнения упражнений либо резинками, либо утяжелители на руки ноги. Опять что важно постепенно увеличивая силу резинок или вес утяжелителей.
Выполняя упражнения медленно, до боли на боль, но не через боль, вы всегда сумеете вовремя остановиться и не расшевелить пораженный сегмент. Если же таких сегментов нет, предположим, что таким постепенным увеличением нагрузки вы устраните все ненужные функциональные блоки, насколько это возможно сделать лечебной физкультурой. Выполняя упражнения без рывковых движений, не на счёт раз-два, а насчёт 1-2-3-4-5, Вы сможете проработать как мышцы так и связки в местах их перехода и в местах их прикрепления. Там в профилактических упражнениях, специально для этого даже введены Упражнения из йоговских гимнастик. 
Никакой принципиальной разницы в том какой комплекс вы будете выполнять упражнения – восточный, западный, русский, нет. Тут важна внешняя эмоциональная окраска ю, выбирайте то что вам нравится. 
Но если вы хотите создать резервы которые позволит вам более долгое время находиться в неправильных положениях- Тем скорее поймёте что без тренажерного зала с правильными занятиями с правильными и разумными нагрузками, у вас ничего не получится.


----------



## shift-med (27 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, есть еще несколько вопросов.

Последовательность лечебных упражнений интуитивно понятна (острый-подострый-ремиссия). В какой последовательности делать профилактические упражнения? Или их делать сразу все? Упражнения для всех периодов тоже делать медленно на 1-2-3-4-5 ?



> плюс спондилоартроз он же фасеточный синдром



Про фасеточный не знал, спасибо! Расскажите какие симптомы на это указывают? Или это по снимкам заключили?



> Но если вы хотите создать резервы которые позволит вам более долгое время находиться в неправильных положениях- Тем скорее поймёте что без тренажерного зала с правильными занятиями с правильными и разумными нагрузками, у вас ничего не получится.



Про тренировочный этап тоже прошу дать разъяснения. Я понял, что тип  тренировки значения не имеет - важнее правильный инструктор. Думаю, что рациональней будет выбрать тренировки в спортзале с тренажерами. Кстати по поводу инструктора вопрос: как правильно для инструктора сформулировать задачу на тренировочный этап (который для меня, надеюсь, теперь перейдет в образ жизни)?



> Отдельна надо обсудить адаптацию рабочего места и рабочего времени под ваши мышцы и суставы.



Прочитал вашу статью «Требования к организации современного рабочего места». Из того, что надо еще привнести в мое рабочее место: подставка под ноги и выполнение разгрузочных комплексов ЛФК в период перерывов. По мере возможности буду внедрять. Но вот только не просто будет постоянно поддерживать спину в вертикальном положении как в статье написано даже с упором в спину. Уже рефлекторно стремлюсь разгрузить полусидячим положением. Думаю, что по мере формирования правильного стереотипа буду все больше следовать этой рекомендации. Что можете сказать про более физиологичные позы для позвоночника на рабочем месте, которые достигаются применением коленного стула или, например, седла для стоячей почти позы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2019)

..Последовательность лечебных упражнений интуитивно понятна (острый-подострый-ремиссия). В какой последовательности делать профилактические упражнения? Или их делать сразу все? Упражнения для всех периодов тоже делать медленно на 1-2-3-4-5 ?
Профилактические упражнения - Это единый комплекс, выполняется 2-3 раза в неделю. Хорошо чередовать с комплексами на увеличение подвижности.
Все упражнения, лучше делать в таком  режиме. Конечно когда будешь заниматься тренажерах лучше 123-1234, Сами выберете. Главное чтобы не рывком.

..,Про фасеточный не знал, спасибо! Расскажите какие симптомы на это указывают? Или это по снимкам заключили?
Все что болит в пояснице, Это мышцы и суставы. Суставы и есть фасетки. Там больше и болеть нечему.


.,,Про тренировочный этап тоже прошу дать разъяснения. Я понял, что тип  тренировки значения не имеет - важнее правильный инструктор. Думаю, что рациональней будет выбрать тренировки в спортзале с тренажерами.
Абсолютно верно. Тренажеры специально придумали для замены свободным весам, поскольку тренажером навредить себе гораздо сложнее.

.,,Кстати по поводу инструктора вопрос: как правильно для инструктора сформулировать задачу на тренировочный этап (который для меня, надеюсь, теперь перейдет в образ жизни)?
Задача. Формирование стереотипа при котором пораженный сегмент минимально участвует в повседневной жизни, и тренировка мышц этот стереотип обеспечивающий с учётом особенности работы.  

..,Прочитал вашу статью «Требования к организации современного рабочего места». Из того, что надо еще привнести в мое рабочее место: подставка под ноги и выполнение разгрузочных комплексов ЛФК в период перерывов. По мере возможности буду внедрять. Но вот только не просто будет постоянно поддерживать спину в вертикальном положении как в статье написано даже с упором в спину. Уже рефлекторно стремлюсь разгрузить полусидячим положением. Думаю, что по мере формирования правильного стереотипа буду все больше следовать этой рекомендации. Что можете сказать про более физиологичные позы для позвоночника на рабочем месте, которые достигаются применением коленного стула или, например, седла для стоячей почти позы
Поидее должно быть так, час сидим на стуле С подушкой под попой и поясницей, Час с нестабильной подушкой под попой. Час на коленном стуле.Получается что в течение 3 часов работают  разные мышцы. Потом можно повторить. А там и день
прошёл.
Правильная  посадка на стуле Может быть только в случае если вас правильно стоит монитор и  правильно стоит клавиатура. Напомните после нового года, письмом на мою почту, чтобы я прислал это в видео изложении, проще понять.


----------



## shift-med (29 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 





> Напомните после нового года, письмом на мою почту, чтобы я прислал это в видео изложении, проще понять.


Хорошо, ваша почта та, что указана на сайте http://www.pozwonocnik.ru ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2019)

Sfp05@mail.ru


----------

